# NC(W) 40s-50s, Do you wear any of those orange l/s from MAC?



## Felicia27 (Sep 16, 2006)

Which one? What do you pair with them? What does it look like on?  

How about any of the pinks?


----------



## MACMuse (Sep 17, 2006)

I haven't tried any of the oranges however i wear the hell out of some bright hot pinks like pink poodle and crystal rose. i'm an nc43 for reference.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm an NC50 and I wear Lychee Luxe which is like a flashy coral color to me. I just put it on without liner.

Duh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just saw you asked for lipsticks and I don't wear lipstick.


----------



## devin (Sep 17, 2006)

nc45. i wear meltdown with cork or hodgepodge, and it looks great with orangedescence, instant gold or beaux.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm NW 45 and I wear Fancy That with no lipliner.  You can see the orange color but it doesn't look too over the top. 

I just got Hug Me which is pink but not super pink.  I either wear it with no liner when I'm being simple or to hype it up, I'll add Deverish lipliner.


----------



## lara (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a couple of dark-skinned clients who adore Jest lipstick. It's really saucy and lush on them, but the sheer formula means it isn't overpowering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hug Me is seriously beige with the faintest touch of pink undertone. IMO you'd be extremely disappointed if you bought it thinking it was going to be pink or coral. http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-147


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

NC40.... HAVNT Tried "oranges" im scared of that color


----------



## Me220 (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been seeing oranges in magazines, (in ELLE both Eve and J.Lo have a photo wearing it) and I'm thinking about trying it. NC44.


----------



## twobear (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm a Meltdown wearer.  I get compliments everytime I wear it and I'm NC45/C7


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

My mommy is nc45/50 and she wears Meltdown all the time.
I'm nw45, I wear Jest, Orangedescence and Lure-X (which is a yellow gloss actually).  I haven't gone full on orange, but i'm fascinated by orange blush right now. i wear bright pinks sometimes but i like to tone them down with a neutral stick.  dejarose, sweetie cake, lustering lipstick and culturebloom are favorites of mine.


----------



## toby1 (Sep 18, 2006)

My fav orange lippie is Meltdown but I also have CB96, Poppy Hop, and Vibrant O I go with either Chestnut or Cushy liner if it's too bright for the look I am going for I blot and add a dab of my fav gloss Squirt
Sweetie is the only pink lipstick for me, I also like Prrr lipgloss...Oops forgot to mention I'm NW45


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm C7/NC45 and I wear:

Mohagany lip pencil
CB96 lipstick
Wonderstruck lustreglass

*

BBQ lip pencil
Meltdown lipstick
Lure X lipglass

I also wear Meltdown w/ Chesnut lip pencil and clear lipglass


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks everyone. i think i will get meltdown with my next b2m


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

My Mom's NW45 and she loves Jest lipstick. She wears it without a lipliner or lipglass and it's gorgeous on her. That reminds me I have to order a back up for her


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 19, 2006)

I am NW 45 and I love Pink Grapefruit lipglass


----------



## Neon_Couture (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm Nw 45/Nc 45(I have to mixx the two)
I love wearing Crystal rose it's my favorite lip glass also ciao manhattan,and pink lemonade......


----------



## calbear (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner:

my favorite orange: CB96

pink: Girl About Town - this is a serious hot pink but I love it with something like Factory Made l/g over it and nightmoth as a liner.  I know it sounds crazy but blended together it's HOT!  L/g wise for pink I like Pinkarat and Palatial (pink with a greenish tint - I know that sounds crazy but you gotta see it)

I have so many limited edition products that were great in those categories - just darn hard to find now like Crystal Rose.

ps I am an NC50


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm a nw55 and i don't think orange lip gloss would suit me. Yep I deffinitely know it wouldn't suit me. I'm picturing it now lol


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 11, 2007)

Just to add to this question, has anyone ever tried Morange?  It seems really bright and out there but I am drawn to that color.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Sorry I didn't see this sooner:

my favorite orange: CB96

pink: Girl About Town - this is a serious hot pink but I love it with something like Factory Made l/g over it and nightmoth as a liner. I know it sounds crazy but blended together it's HOT! L/g wise for pink I like Pinkarat and Palatial (pink with a greenish tint - I know that sounds crazy but you gotta see it)

I have so many limited edition products that were great in those categories - just darn hard to find now like Crystal Rose.

ps I am an NC50_

 

omigosh palatial is like that! ever since barbie, i've been more daring and ready to go there with the colors...  palatial is for my next purchase with girl about town or something bright pink. i have meltdown and my friend who is nw45 just got cb96, cushy liner and a l/g to match. i can't remember which.


----------



## toby1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Just to add to this question, has anyone ever tried Morange?  It seems really bright and out there but I am drawn to that color._

 
I love Morange it really isn't as out there as it would seem


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_I'm a nw55 and i don't think orange lip gloss would suit me. Yep I deffinitely know it wouldn't suit me. I'm picturing it now lol_

 
Totally with you on this one. I don't think orange would be a good colour me at all.


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 12, 2007)

I just bought CB96 and I LOVE it! I also bought Oh-Oh! Plushglass and it looks beautiful with the CB96 l/s


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Toby1!! I have worn orange lipglosses in the past but I now want to try a lipstick.  The other orange shades by MAC seem to have some type of gold in them which is what I want to stay away from.  I think I am going to order it and see what happens!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 15, 2007)

NC50 here!

I wear Jest with Chestnut, Cork, Velvetella.  It's not a frost so it's easier to wear.  I throw just about any gloss over it, but Instand Gold looks best to me.  

I also bought Festivity from the Ballooncy line as well as the Silly Girl lipglass.  

I love PINKS!!!  I often wear Sweetie, Delish and Lame lipsticks with any liner, then I use lusterglass/lipglass including PINKARAT(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Wonderstruck, Love Nectar.


----------



## toby1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Thanks Toby1!! I have worn orange lipglosses in the past but I now want to try a lipstick.  The other orange shades by MAC seem to have some type of gold in them which is what I want to stay away from.  I think I am going to order it and see what happens!!_

 
BIG APOLOGIES It was Morange gloss not the lipstick


----------

